# What's the first thing that attracts you to a person you like?



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it their hair? Their smile? Their body? Their nails? Their friends? Their clothes? What attracts you to them?


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Smile by far.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not physical.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I notice they share similar opinions or interests.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't get attracted to people on sight, so I don't think there's any first thing, it's a gradual accumulation of things and I don't even realize I like them and then one day I get giddy and nervous when I'm about to talk to them and I'm like, oh ****, I've got a crush.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Their face


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Farideh said:


> Their face


yup


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

As strange as this sounds: body language


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> As strange as this sounds: body language


Not strange at all. You can tell a lot by a person by watching their mannerisms. I look for that, too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

To be honest I'm a sucker for eyes. If you have pretty eyes you got me.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Uhm... this might be weird but... body hair. Chest, arms, legs. I'm a sucker for hairy men :heart


----------



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

Their sense of humour.
If we're talking physical then yeah their face.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Aura/body language, pretty much every time.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

Their butt


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The way they wear their hat. Or what they talk about and how.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Voice ≧‿≧


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Their physical attributes. Usually the lower half of the body draws me in first.


----------



## Lizard king (Jan 31, 2015)

Eyes should do it


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Humor. I'm a sucker for any women that can actually make me laugh.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Her body language, whether she projects confidence rather than being shy, modest, and insecure
Her charisma, outspokenness, and outgoingness

I'm basically attracted to the opposite of myself. Too bad for me, I haven't met any women like that who like shy guys



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Humor. I'm a sucker for any women that can actually make me laugh.


This too.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

Freckles

I love a girl with freckles


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Shameful said:


> I don't get attracted to people on sight, so I don't think there's any first thing, it's a gradual accumulation of things and I don't even realize I like them and then one day I get giddy and nervous when I'm about to talk to them and I'm like, oh ****, I've got a crush.


Yeah. I can be physically attracted to someone but I need to get to know them a bit first. See their personality. Then I'll become interested.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

How they make me feel when we're talking is the first and last. A sense of mutuality, honesty, and the right wavelength. Can't stand things like people who feel like they're thinking or talking past me to a goal, who feel inconsistent, etc.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Tig Ole Bitties


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

face, body language, voice, whole body

differs from person to person

i want to say i'm not superficial, but i will get anxious about someone if i'm physically attracted to them the moment i see them.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Intelligence and wit. If someone says something that gets me thinking, or at least interrupts my usual thoughts of chipmunks riding unicycles, then it immediately sparks my interest. 

Alas it's not always that easy to determine someone's thoughts at a glance so as a back up, I'd also say its seeing how they treat others. Seeing someone act rude, mean or spiteful is an unreversable turn off.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Personality wise their music taste.

Physically? Probably their figure or skin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The way they look at me when i speak. Kind of weird, i guess.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

If we're talking about physical then face, smile, eyes, and hair.

But otherwise sense of humor and overall disposition.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

thewolf02lele said:


> Is it their hair? Their smile? Their body? Their nails? Their friends? Their clothes? What attracts you to them?


I think it's a combination of all of those things. Well, except their friends.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Aside from how they look, it's normally some personality traits like being friendly, humorous or how they treat other people. 

Long term? It's probably how consistent they are. I *****ing love consistent people, they're the best kind.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Eyes. I find you can tell a lot about a person with just one look at their eyes. Or at least that's how I perceive it.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Their eyes, then their lips


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

face for sure. i very much admire beauty.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Fluffy cat ears.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Personality. Wily. Witt.. How they put themselves across, how they dress, certain facial features. If im able to warm up around them, can have fun and enjoy their company. ..and have a genuinely great sense of humour. Especially if it is a little dark or twisted, I love it.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Sarcasm, I sure love me a guy who can joke and be an ******* at the same time!


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

face no doubt


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I realized that looks almost don't matter at all to me, as long as she's sassy and of the same culture as me (North American). I mean, if she doesn't have a pretty face then I don't stare at her, but I feel myself instinctively drawn to wanting to be around her and hang out with her without realizing it, even if I don't think I'm physically attracted to her.


----------



## BlackCharcoal (Jan 30, 2015)

For me I guess it's something else, it's like the aura, something that that person irradiates, I don't know how to explain it but it's pretty close to this. Then of course the eyes, the smile and the sense of humor.


----------



## Lok The Mischievous (Jan 31, 2015)

Personality


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Having a common interest would be a start! :boogie


----------



## B89 (Jan 29, 2015)

East said:


> Voice ≧‿≧


Yep. Also, accents and manner of speaking helps me read people better.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Attitude towards me, genuineness, sincerity, simplicity, straightforwardness, temper.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

How they carry themselves and what they have to say, which tell you a great deal about how they think. That and I like litheness apparently.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Lips, hair, smile, legs


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Sometimes personality, sometimes face. Sometimes a little bit of both.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

The way they act.


----------



## Zxcfg (Nov 12, 2014)

The non-fake caring type of friendly outgoingness.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Humour, a little bit of geekiness,how they treat others and living things, wit, voice, and eyes.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

A combination of intelligence, sarcasm, and neuroticism is appealing on a personal level. On a physical level, well, the same as most other guys...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Grunting


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Shared hobbies. I met most of my bfs and husband online so the first thing that came up was whether we could hold a conversation about similar interests and the 2nd thing that came up was whether we wanted to go do the same activity together.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Uhm... this might be weird but... body hair. Chest, arms, legs. I'm a sucker for hairy men :heart


I'm just a back hair short of being the whole package then I guess.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

MildSA said:


> I'm just a back hair short of being the whole package then I guess.


Good. I don't like back hair  Nor armpit hair or pubic hair.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

A humble, accepting, unassuming demeanor always make me like someone. If they happen to like the same hobbies as me, that's an instant +80 opinion. Out of 100.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chemistry, do we have things in common with each other, am I attracted to him physically, does he make me laugh, do I enjoy being with him, does he treat me well.


----------



## harukochan (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if a lot of people know what it is, but I'm pansexual, so their personality alone attracts me. As far as physical features, I look at eyes and smile first. But I also draw people, so I observe everyone's features (as odd as that might sound).


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Having similar sense of humor. Superficially, maybe eyes.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well my crush is just so adorable, her smile, and her face and she seems like one of the nicest people in the school, however, I haven't talked to her even once and the second semester just started a few weeks ago.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think hair might be the first thing. But it's kinda a combination of hair/face and their body.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Cute face and signs of happiness...I never seem to get to the talking stage, so I don't know how much that would change things.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

For me it's often mannerisms and idiosyncrasies that first get my attention. A nice smile can also be wonderful.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

their smile =) i'm a sucker for a cute smile haha


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Facial mimicry? Probably


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Physical terms? Face.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

face ;/


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Probably their demeanor then looks obviously


----------

